

Ask HN: What self-hosted shopping cart should I buy to do easy A/B testing? - rms

My store uses Prestashop which has worked well for an open source shopping cart but we've always had wonky Google Analytics conversion tracking issues.<p>We need a shopping cart that allows for quick and painless A/B testing. It seems like Shopify has this feature ( http://blog.shopify.com/2010/3/22/test-test-test-more ) but I'd much prefer to host the website myself without paying a % of revenue.<p>What's the best shopping cart I can buy and host myself? Or, are the 3rd party hosted solutions vastly (or somewhat) superior?
======
Throlkim
I'd highly recommend Spree (<http://spreecommerce.com/tour>). It's based
around the payment processor that Shopify uses, and it supports a lot of the
more advanced Google Analytics features.

------
RobIsIT
This is a good quality PHP, self-hosted A/B testing system. It's free and it
works well.

<http://robisit.com/8n>

This is a very flexible way to accomplish A/B testing and since everything is
hosted on your own site, you don't need to worry about any other variables
finding their way into your tests such as additional load time. It integrates
seamlessly with Google Analytics and can perform true multi-variative testing.

~~~
trin_
is there any specific reason that you dont link to the site [1] directly but
instead use some sort of redirect using (possibly) your own domain (8n=hn i
guess)?

<http://phpabtest.com/>

~~~
RobIsIT
I use Yourls on my domain to shorten and track links. I was curious to see how
many folks would click through. It's my first comment here on HN (long time
lurker). No real motive behind it other than just for fun to see if anyone
cared what I said. I find myself hitting the "shorten" button the majority of
links that I post online not only to see if folks are interested in what I've
said, but so that if I make a mistake, I can correct it. 8n is just the next
random sequence that was generated.

Of note, the Firefox addon LongURL (<http://longurl.org/>) is a great thing to
have if you're at all nervous about shortened URL's.

------
Myrth
Magento integrates with google analytics A/B testing.

~~~
hippich
the only problem with Magento is the fact it is overengeneered! And once you
decide to work on it yourself, you will find out no documentation, no
community support, etc.

But if you like to model everything - you will like digging in it's code. Just
do not forget primary reason you installed magento - sell something to client
))))

~~~
hellweaver666
I'm with you on the community thing... I mentioned how slow and bloated
Magento is on their forums and was told to go and buy a faster server.

~~~
willlangford
Yea.. That is the solution sometimes.. but on a fresh install it's total
garbage. I understand what they are trying to do, and it's great, but the
learning curve is stupid retarded in my opinion. And without a coupon system
in the free version it's worthless. But that's besides the point.

